# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Άγιος Ραφαήλ [Agios Rafail]

## theodor1

Είναι μια παντόφλα με όνομα Αγιος Ραφαήλ το οποίο ήταν Σαλαμίνα και μάλον πήγε Θάσο. Μηπως γνωριζει κανεις γι αυτη τη παντοφλα,ποια τα χαρακτηριστηκά του;;;

----------


## minoan7

Η πρώτη αμφίπλωρη παντόφλα στα νερά μας
¶φησε το Σαλαμίνα Πέραμα και τώρα κάνει Κεραμωτή Λιμένα
Από μπλέ έγινε κόκκινη
¶γιος ΡαφαήλRAF2.jpg

RAF3.jpg

RAF4.jpg

RAF5.jpg

RAF6.jpg

----------


## minoan7

Σήμερα την πέτυχα στη Θάσο  
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=20778&page=2








.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο σαλαμινα 3 για τους φιλους των πορθμειων και τον φιλο thanasis 89

salamis (2).JPG

----------


## captain

Και δύο ακόμα από την αμφίπλωρη "παντόφλα" της γραμμής: ¶γιο Ραφαήλ
DSCN1726.jpg

DSCN1729.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ωπα! Η γνωστή παντόφλα της Σαλαμίνας ανέβηκε βόρια? Αγορά ή ναύλωση???

----------


## captain

Τι να σου πω φίλε Απόστολε...?? Και εγώ δεν το ήξερα ωστόσο τώρα που έστειλα τις φωτογραφίες είδα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα από τον MINOAN7 ότι από τον Μάϊο ήταν στη γραμμή

----------


## Apostolos

Περίεργες αγορές πωλήσεις κάνουν εκει στα ψηλα... Είχα ακούσει ότι ψάχνουν για μία αμφίδρομη πρόσφατα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΓΙΟC ΡΑΦΑΗΛ

091.JPG

Για τον TSS APOLLON & tasos @@@

----------


## xara

Κεραμωτή-Θάσος, με το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCopJ...eature=related

----------


## tsakonis

Για τον παραπονιάρη το naftaki που μόνο να ζητάει και να σχολιάζει ξέρει !
ERZ_0364.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

¶γιος Ραφαήλ εχθές στο Λιμένα. Χαρισμένες σε tsakonis, xara, BEN BRUCE, Apostolos, captain, minoan7 και όλους τους φίλους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: . 


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ 01.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ 02.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ 03.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Στην Κεραμωτή Καβάλας
Για τον Παντελή βεβαίως βεβαίως...
100_1622.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο τα ωραία πλοία που πέρασαν απο τη Σαλαμίνα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Σιλβέστρο.....βεβαίως-βεβαίως :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## theodor1

οχι και ωραιο πλοίο ο ¶γιος Ραφαήλ...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

γιατί το έχεις ταξιδέψει και το ξέρεις :Very Happy: .

----------


## theodor1

ναι!!! Πολλές φορές!!! ειναι μεν πρακτικο...συμφέρει την ΝΕΚ
1. Μεγάλο πλατος
2. Μεγάλη χωρητικοτητα

αλλα εχει και μειονεκτηματα,

με βασικοτερο αυτο της ομορφιας του!!

μειονεκτημα που δεν ενδιαφερει τοσο την εταιρεια...διοτι καλυπτει τις αναγκες πληρως!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

αυτές λοιπόν είναι απόψεις του καθενός. Εσένα δεν σ' αρέσει, εμένα μ' αρέση, πάμε παρα κάτω :Wink: .

----------


## theodor1

Εννοειται αυτο!!! εγω απλά το συγκρινω με το Θάσος 1. Τέλος παντων!!! :Smile: 

Αυτά ειναι γνωμες του καθενος!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις σύγκριση σε δύο πλοία που το ένα ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζετε στις 15/12/ 2002 και η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 06/11/2003 και το Θάσος Ι ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή του τον 06/2008 και η καθέλκυση του έγινε 09/01/2010. Όσο και μικρή να σου φαίνετε η διαφορά, σε σχέση με άλλα πλοία μην ξεχνάς ότι τα αμφίπλωρα στην Ελλάδα ξεκίνησαν να κατασκευάζονται το 1999 και το πρώτο έπιασε δρομολόγια το 2000. Αυτά τα λίγα για την Ιστορία :Wink:  :Cool: .
Ας δούμε το Αγιος Ραφαήλ όταν κατασκευαζόταν το 2003 φωτογραφημένο με μία Zenith του 1980 με φίλμ. (sorry για την ποιότητα). Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλου. :Very Happy: 


ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ 16.jpg

----------


## theodor1

Σ αυτο εχεις δικαιο φιλε παντελη!!! Απλα εγω κρινω απο το αποτελεσμα!!!

----------


## bosses

pantos opos blepo ta 2 ploia agios kai protoporo to proto prepei na bazei perissotera forthga :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατ' αρχήν φίλε bosses καλώς ήλθες στη μεγάλη παρέα του *Nautilia.gr.*
Κατα δεύτερον όπως γράφει και στο Forum " Οδηγίες προς ναυτιλομένους..." 
7. Παρακαλούμε προσπαθείτε να γράφετε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και *όχι με greeklish,*καθώς επίσης με πεζά γράμματα* και όχι με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ* Οι λόγοι ευνόητοι και για τα δύο.
Ελληνικό είναι το *Nautilia.gr και η γλώσσα μας είναι πολύ ωραία.*
Δεν θυμάμε (κάπου είναι γραμμένα αλλά δεν τα βρίσκω τώρα) ποιό πέρνει περισσότερα, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το κύριο προσόν σε ένα πλοίο. Το θέμα είναι ότι άρχισε η ανανέωση της γραμμής με αυτά τα 3 αμφίπλωρα και καλό είναι να τα προσέχουν πληρώματα και επιβάτες για να είναι αξιοπρεπή και να έχουν δουλειά οι ναυτικοί μας, στης δύσκολες εποχές που διανύουμε. :Razz: 
Ας το δούμε όταν έκανε δρομολόγια στη Σαλαμίνα τον 06/2009.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.


ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ 34.jpg

----------


## theodor1

Eyxaristoyme file Panteli!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ραφαήλ φτάνοντας στο Λιμένα μέσα απο την ομίχλη. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και στο φίλο που μου την έστειλε. :Razz:  


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ 01 26-03-2011.jpg

----------


## theodor1

Τις τελευταιες μερες ειναι συχνο φαινομενο η Ομιχλη, κυριως προς τη Θασσοπουλα!!!

----------


## bosses

φιλε παντελη ευχαριστω για το καλοσορισμα στην μεγαλη παρεα που λεγεται ναυτιλια.θελω να σε κανω ομως μια διορθοση στην ημερομινια που γραφεις,τον 6/2009 ο αγιος ραφαηλ ηδη ηταν δρομολογημενο στη θασο.οσο για το θεμα συντηρησης θα σας στειλω φοτο με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάτι έχει γίνει με τις ημερομηνίες στο σκληρό που έχω, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το θέμα μας. :Wink: 
Περιμένουμε όποτε μπορέσεις φωτο του. :Razz:

----------


## bosses

Σας στέλνω τις φωτο που υποσχέθηκα απο το υπόγειο γκαράζ, καθώς και απο το σαλόνι επιβατών. :Wink:  Επίσης μια φωτο  απο τις σκάλες που οδηγούν στο ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα.(Uper deck). :Smile:  Το υπόλοιπο πλοίο είναι ακόμη υπό συντήρηση όπως με πληροφορούν και το πλήρωμα προσπαθεί να τελειώσει εγκαίρως έτσι ώστε να προλάβει την έναρξη της Καλοκαιρινής περιόδου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε bosses για τις υπέροχες φωτο, απο ένα πλοίο αρκετά αγαπημένο στη Σαλαμίνα που ήταν το πρώτο με τη γέφυρα του τόσο ψηλά. Θα ήθελα και καμιά φωτο απο την γέφυρα και το σαλόνι του, όταν μπορέσεις. :Wink:

----------


## bosses

Μολις τελειωσει το πληρωμα τα βαψιματα θα σε στειλω φιλε παντελη8)

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού οι φίλοι απο τη Θάσο ......δεν μας το δείχνουν, ας δούμε το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ όταν στις 11-10-2009 είχε αλλάξει χρώματα και ετοιμαζόταν για τη νέα του γραμμή.
Υ.Γ ακόμη περιμένω φωτο απο τη γέφυρα και το σαλόνι φίλε bosses. :Apologetic: 

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ 03 11-10-2009.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ πηγαίνοντας για Πέραμα σε μία συνάντηση του με το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ το 2006. Φωτο απο φίλμ. 

ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ - ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙ&.jpg

----------


## bosses

Συγνωμη φιλε αλλα ειναι ο πρωην ΜΑΧΗΤΗΣ

----------


## geo1981

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148909Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148910Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148911Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148912Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148913 15 αυγουστος με 100% πληροτητα

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εν πλω προς την Αμαλιάπολη Βόλου βρίσκεται το πλοίο, λογικά για την προγραμματισμένη συντήρησή του.

----------


## bosses

Για δευτερη συνεχομενη χρονια το ΑΓΙΟ ΦΩΣ θα ερθει στο νησι της Θασου με τον Αγιο Ραφαηλ.Καλο πασχα και καλη ανασταση σε ολους τους φιλους του ναυτιλια και το πληρωμα.

----------


## bosses

Χρονια πολλα στο πλοιο και στο πληρωμα του Αγιος Ραφαηλ! 
Ευχομαι παντα καλα ταξιδια..!

----------


## bosses

Αγιος Ραφαηλ. Θασος.

----------


## SteliosK

> Αγιος Ραφαηλ. Θασος.


Ξέχασες τη φωτογραφία φίλε bosses

----------


## bosses

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-c...2019.15.04.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Αγ. Ραφαήλ κάπου στο 2003 όταν κατασκευαζόταν. 

ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ 16.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και δίπλα του .....ολίγον από _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού οι φίλοι μας στη Θάσο μας έχουν στα .....μαύρα σκοτάδια από τα πλοία τους, τα βρίσκουμε σε βίντεο στο youtube.
Το Άγιος Ραφαήλ, άλλοτε Σαλαμινιώτικο ferry γεμίζει στο full μέχρι και το κατάμπαρο και φεύγει για Κεραμωτή. Ένα υπέροχο πλοίο με πολλούς χώρους και για Ι.Χ και για επιβάτες, που ακόμη κρατά την αίγλη του. 
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο σήμερα γιορτάζει και πρέπει να είναι σημαιοστολισμένο, αλλά οι φίλοι μας από τη Θάσο .............. :Indecisiveness: 
Ας δούμε το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ όταν στις 11-10-2009 άλλαζε χρώματα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για να πάει στη Θάσο.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ 06 11-10-2009.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

----------


## bosses

Χρονια πολλα στο πλοιο που γιορταζει σημερα και ευχομαι παντα καλα ταξιδια στο πληρωμα του!!  :Smile:

----------


## bosses

Ετοιμαζεται για την 2ετια του αφου βγηκε σημερα εκτος δρομολογιον.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν 2,5 ώρες έφυγε από Θάσο με προορισμό το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από άλλο πλοίο και ευχαριστώ το φίλο που μου την έστειλε.

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΡΑΦΑΗΛ-07-17-09-2015.jpg

----------


## leo85

Περίπου σε 4 ώρες θα είναι Αμαλιάπολη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη και ξεκίνησε για Θάσο. Αυτή την ώρα ανάμεσα Βόλο - Σκιάθο με 8,4 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα νέα που πριν λίγο ήρθαν είναι....ότι το ¶γιος Ραφαήλ επέστρεψε από Αμαλιάπολη και πλέον έχει τα ίδια χρώματα με το ¶νασσα. Περιμένουμε φωτο από τους τοπικούς φίλους.

----------


## manolisfissas

Μια φωτογραφία στις 3-10-2009 όταν είχε τελειώσει τα βαψίματα και περίμενε να έρθει η ώρα για να φύγει για την Θάσο. 

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΡΑΦΑΗΛ-3-10-2009.jpg
 Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες με τα καινούργια του χρώματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά την επιστροφή στην Θάσο του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ, που βρίσκεται ακόμα στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη, στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο θα "κατέβει" το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ_ για δεξαμενισμό και εργασίες συντήρησης.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως είχαμε ενημερώσει ένα μήνα πριν, το πλοίο αναχώρησε από την Θάσο με προορισμό την Αμαλιάπολη και το ναυπηγείο Κουρή.




> Μετά την επιστροφή στην Θάσο του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ, που βρίσκεται ακόμα στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη, στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο θα "κατέβει" το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ_ για δεξαμενισμό και εργασίες συντήρησης.

----------


## pantelis2009

To ¶γιος Ραφαήλ έμεινε τόσο πολύ στην Αμαλιάπολη γιατί κάνει ανακαίνηση στο σαλόνι του για να μοιάζει με τα υπόλοιπα της εταιρείας του. Καλή συνέχεια.
Όταν βρώ φωτο του θα την ανεβάσω. :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ραφαήλ τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του και την ανακαίνιση στο σαλόνι του και κατά τις 13.30 π.μ έφυγε από Αμαλιάπολη με προορισμό την ωραία Θάσο. Εδώ σε σημερινή του φωτο όταν ήταν ακόμη στην Αμαλιάπολη. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΡΑΦΑΗΛ-09-30-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ραφαήλ όσο έκανε την συντήρηση & ανακαίνιση του στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη. Πλέον είναι στον Πρίνο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΡΑΦΑΗΛ-10-30-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ραφαήλ από χθες έχει ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στην γραμμή της Θάσου. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε το ανανεωμένο σαλόνι του ¶γιος Ραφαήλ, ώστε να ταιριάζει με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της εταιρίας Thassos Ferries. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΡΑΦΑΗΛ-14-05-04-2018.jpg ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΡΑΦΑΗΛ-15-05-04-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ραφαήλ ξεφορτώνοντας πριν μερικές μέρες στο Λιμένα Θάσου. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΡΑΦΑΗΛ-16-15-08-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ραφαήλ μετά από 1,5 μήνα ακινησία επέστρεψε εχθές στα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

To *¶γιος Ραφαήλ* σήμερα το απόγευμα πηγαίνοντας για *Λιμένα Θάσου*. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΡΑΦΑΗΛ-19-09-07-2019.jpg

----------

